# 2 year progress from 135lbs to over 200lbs! pics and vids inside



## danthamansky (Apr 13, 2012)

hey everyone! heres a progress picture! my story is i started working out when i weighed 135lbs back in january 2010, i was skinny my whole life. i decided to change things around, and now 2 years later i stand at 6 foot tall and now i weigh over 200lbs, some of my best lifts have been squating 410 for 2 reps, just deadlifted 540 recently, and benching on incline 225lbs for 7 reps. i have more pics and vids on my bodyspace as well as my facebook, and my youtube channel is my personal workout log, tracking each of my strength gains, my workout sessions, etc. follow along and check them out!

my progress pic







pics of me











heres a clip of me benching on incline 225lbs for 7 reps + 2 forced reps

(video removed by user)

and heres one of my deadlift workouts on my back day

(video removed by user)

you can find more on my facebook which theres a link on my channel, follow along im going to update much more!


----------



## bjg (Apr 14, 2012)

and what kind of stuff did you take to accomplish that?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 14, 2012)

bjg said:


> and what kind of stuff did you take to accomplish that?



Why are you so quick to accuse?  He is young.   I gained 40 lbs my freshman year with the help of a weight gainer and whey protein.    I just started lifting hard and it timed up with a growth spurt.


----------



## bjg (Apr 14, 2012)

my question is to danthamansky and did not accuse him of anything was just asking


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 14, 2012)

bjg said:


> my question is to danthamansky and did not accuse him of anything was just asking



no worries man  i don't mess around with testosterone boosters, hormones or anything like that for many reasons the main one is i won't feel safe with them, and secondly its money. food plays a big role for me, I'm eating 5000+ calories atm. only supplements i take are protein powder, pre workout, and glutamine. i tried creatine, didn't do wonders for me.


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 14, 2012)

heres a recent lift of mine from yesterday.

april 13 2012 friday arms (close grip bench press) - YouTube


----------



## bjg (Apr 14, 2012)

danthamansky said:


> no worries man  i don't mess around with testosterone boosters, hormones or anything like that for many reasons the main one is i won't feel safe with them, and secondly its money. food plays a big role for me, I'm eating 5000+ calories atm. only supplements i take are protein powder, pre workout, and glutamine. i tried creatine, didn't do wonders for me.


Good job man keep going .....just train hard but SMART to avoid any injuries...use good technique and proper form instead of just going for the heavy weights blindly.....And really all you need is some protein shakes ...but take them for a month and stop for 3-4 weeks and so on..you are still young you don't want to hurt your liver and kidney in the long run....most advertised supplements only work because it is all in your head ......and you are right creatine wil not do any wonders and in the long run i think it will do more harm than good. As for your food, get your calories from good food and avoid junk.
Good job


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 14, 2012)

bjg said:


> Good job man keep going .....just train hard but SMART to avoid any injuries...use good technique and proper form instead of just going for the heavy weights blindly.....And really all you need is some protein shakes ...but take them for a month and stop for 3-4 weeks and so on..you are still young you don't want to hurt your liver and kidney in the long run....most advertised supplements only work because it is all in your head ......and you are right creatine wil not do any wonders and in the long run i think it will do more harm than good. As for your food, get your calories from good food and avoid junk.
> Good job



don't worry  I'm still learning but I've acquired lots of information about everything already, I'm careful with everything i do, form is key before weight, i don't push it if I'm in pain unless its good pain if you know what i mean haha  but ill be ok  thank you though man!


----------



## desmorris (Apr 17, 2012)

nice pics. you look machoo man. videos are removed. too much intake of protein may be can help in building such.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice, looking big man. Keep it up.


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 18, 2012)

stfuandliftbtch said:


> Nice, looking big man. Keep it up.



thanks man


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 18, 2012)

desmorris said:


> nice pics. you look machoo man. videos are removed. too much intake of protein may be can help in building such.




thanks man! i know my youtube channel was messed up so i had to make a new one, heres all the videos. just posted my chest bench work yesterday with a PR hitting 280 and 290 for 4 reps, never done that before but check it out, subscribe too.

daniel umansky - YouTube


----------



## Calves of Steel (Apr 18, 2012)

Good work man! Nice peaks on the biceps!


----------



## Caretaker (Apr 18, 2012)

This should be a sticky for every kid out there that post about doing a cycle at an early age. They need to SEE what you can do naturally IF you apply yourself. Great job man. Keep it up.


----------



## effinrob (Apr 18, 2012)

nice work man... impressive!


----------



## dteller1 (Apr 19, 2012)

what routine you using?


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 19, 2012)

Calves of Steel said:


> Good work man! Nice peaks on the biceps!



thanks man! i just wish i had more triceps ):


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 19, 2012)

Caretaker said:


> This should be a sticky for every kid out there that post about doing a cycle at an early age. They need to SEE what you can do naturally IF you apply yourself. Great job man. Keep it up.



wow thanks a lot man! i always assumed kids did what i did, ive seen natural lifters better than me it puts me to shame haha  but thank you man!


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 19, 2012)

effinrob said:


> nice work man... impressive!



thank you bro


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 19, 2012)

dteller1 said:


> what routine you using?



my current split has been the same for a long time.
Monday-chest,triceps
tuesday-back,calves,forearms,reardelts,abs
wednesday-off
thursday-shoulders,traps,calves,abs
friday-arms,forearms
saturday-legs,calves,abs


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 19, 2012)

Vid doesn't work?  You closed your youtube channel?


----------



## danthamansky (Apr 20, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> Vid doesn't work?  You closed your youtube channel?



I'm sorry about that my youtube channel got messed up so i was forced to make a new one ): 

daniel umansky - YouTube

go ahead and subscribe to!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 28, 2012)

danthamansky, YouTube is really being very difficult? 

Regardless, you've made tremendous progress.


----------

